# Can I Do This UNDERWATER?



## randalls75 (Nov 11, 2012)

I found some nice backrounds at Big Als. It says to use aquarium silicone THEN fill the tank. Can I do this in my already established tank. The product is on there website and is made by underwater treasures. Anyone w/ experience on this product?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Silicone can not be used underwater.


----------



## randalls75 (Nov 11, 2012)

marine epoxy?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you're referring to the stuff reefers use to glue frags together, then yes. But I think it is less stressful if you empty the tank and put the fish in a bucket.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

metricliman said:


> If you're referring to the stuff reefers use to glue frags together, then yes. But I think it is less stressful if you empty the tank and put the fish in a bucket.


second that


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well the problem is with silicone the tank has to be dry and it takes at lest 24 hours to cure. So you would need to use the buckets for like 2 days. Which would work if they were heated and filtered...and you did not combine grumpy males.

Silicone is flexible. I'd check with the manufacturer on whether marine epoxy would work.


----------



## randalls75 (Nov 11, 2012)

i dont wanna risk it. I'll deal without for now, they are nice though. ust recently added an eheim pro 3 that I got for 2 bucks at a Big Als tent sale. Gives me a pro 2 and a pro 3 on my 75g mbuna


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

so sad never have good sales around me


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

you can always put th background in the tank and put rocks infront of it to hold it down and use magnets to secure it to the back of the tank. easiest way to put in abackground with fish in a tank already


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Epoxy putty is also not adhesive like silicone. It's a putty which you can form around cracks and grooves to kind of cement pieces of rock together. It will not work to stick something to a glass wall.


----------



## randalls75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks,

I might just try the magnets. I hadn't thought of that


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

make sure you imbed the magnets into the back of the background so the background fits flush to the tank.


----------

